# Jack daddy



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Watch "JackDaddy Product Video" on YouTube
JackDaddy Product Video: 
Anyone buy one yey?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/decoys/jack-daddy


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That seems awfull high for a decoy ! Im sure you could get a remote and wire it for the other decoys out there for about 25% the cost


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It might be good for somebody who only uses hand calls and just wants a coaxed decoy.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

